# which one back speakers for home teather system



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

Good morning my friends

my name is Luis

Im building a home teather in one room 13x16 foots
the purpose of this sistem is for watching movies
I want toi star a sistem 5.1

I start whit:

AV receiver Denon AVR-X1100W
font speaker SVS SBS-02
center speaker Polk TSi CS10 

Which one do you recomended for back speakers? budget 100-300 usd 
and which one subwoofer? budged 500-600 usd

what dou you thing about this

http://www.svsound.com/collections/outlet-specials/products/prime-satellite-black-ash-outlet-1229


or I thin whit this could be system 7.1?

http://www.svsound.com/collections/outlet-specials/products/ultra-surround-outlet-black-oak


regards for read and for your help


----------



## tvinstallation (Mar 13, 2016)

They look totally fine. Just make sure you buy it from a reputable authorized dealer in case they go bad and you have to replace them. I would highly advice you to get something like Klipsch since they look very similar but obviously Klipsch is a very well known brand.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would check with SVS to see how the primes are voiced compared to the "02's". If they're close, buy the B-stock, and then sell the Polk for a prime center. Maybe you could find some sbs-02 used? I would not introduce a 3rd manufacturer/speaker type(especially klipsch horned) since you'll have a of timbral mess. 
For 500 bucks, I'd consider a pb-1000. 
http://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers/products/pb-1000
I would however try to stretch the subwoofer budget as far as you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks for the info I will change the center speaker 

and for back speaker whic one do you recomended?


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

another question 

can I use center speaker Polk TSi CS10

like a back speaker right and buy another one to use like a back speker left?

or this I saw one month ago in clearance fron 500 to 250

because have son scrachs and dints

http://www.svsound.com/collections/outlet-specials/products/ultra-surround-outlet-black-oak


or which one do you recomended to me to back speaker?


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

Good afternoon 

I m here again I updated the system

I have this 


one room 13x16 foots

the purpose of this sistem is for watching movies
I want to star a system 5.1

I start whit:

AV receiver Denon AVR-X1100W
font speaker SVS SBS-02
center speaker SVS SCS-02 Center Channel Speaker

back speakers 2 Polk TSi CS10 

and which one subwoofer? budged 500-600 usd

Im looking 

SVS pb 1000 $500 US

Klipsch R-12SW on ebay $330 US

Yamaha NS-SW300PN on ebay $450 US

thanks for read and for your help


----------

